# HP and Deathly Hallows Movies



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

According to Entertainment Weekly, they're splitting the _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ movies after


Spoiler



the point where the Elder Wand falls into Voldemort's hands


. http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/adaptation/harry_potter_and_the_deathly_hallows_movie_split_revealed_170672.asp

This is further along than I thought! We thought maybe a good stopping place between movies might be after


Spoiler



Harry recovers Gryffindor's sword and Ron returns


. What did you think?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I haven't really given it much thought as to where it was going to be split, but either point seems good to me.  I just wish it was already in the theater!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I need to reread the books because I don't have a clue what you're talking about, lol


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Both would be good split points. 
I'm more curious as to how they'll deal with the plot threads they cut from the earlier films that tie back in during The Deathly Hallows.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

SarahBarnard said:


> Both would be good split points.
> I'm more curious as to how they'll deal with the plot threads they cut from the earlier films that tie back in during The Deathly Hallows.


I'm curious how they deal with the fact that in the movie of the Half Blood Prince they


Spoiler



burned down the Weasly's house


 which didn't happen in the book. So how do they get around that and deal with


Spoiler



Harry showing up there and all the conflict with the death eaters at the wedding of the Weasly's son to Fluer at the above mentioned house?


 Which was a big part of the opening of the Deathly Hallows.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

How'd you do that black line spoiler thing?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

SarahBarnard said:


> How'd you do that black line spoiler thing?


Highlight your text, the click this button







above the posting box.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Right....

So, how are they going to explain


Spoiler



Bill's scars that he got in the fight they didn't put into Half Blood Prince? And who Bill is anyway, seeing as he's not been in any of the films yet...


 I'm sure there are more but that's the one I can think of right now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I suspect


Spoiler



they will drop the whole Bill/Fleur subplot and have Harry, Ron and Hermione start out from somewhere else. Diagon Alley maybe, with the Weasley's staying there since the house was destroyed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So disappointed we haven't gotten to met the elder Wesley boys...men


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

I think I may have to re-read the 7th book (for the umpteenth time) before seeing the movie.  Also, as 
Alle Meine Entchen said, I can't wait for it to be in theaters!


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I suspect
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, or start with


Spoiler



a rebuilt Burrow, no real explanations and the wedding but no scarring.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The location of the


Spoiler



wedding


 isn't really that important. If they included it at all it could be held anywhere. I can't remember if they even mentioned in the movies that Bill and Fleur were engaged.

Rowling always saw the scripts before they made the films, so I'm sure she would have alerted the filmmakers to any problems that might rise before she published the last novel. They must have thought about their solutions. For example, I always wondered what they were going to do about Mrs. Figg and the fact that she was never mentioned in the films until the "Order of the Phoenix." The information we learn about her in that film was kind of a big deal and the real payoff piggy-backed off what we knew about her from earlier books. But the filmmakers just dropped her in in "Phoenix," no further explanation. People who hadn't read the books and didn't know what they were missing - had no idea what they were missing!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> So disappointed we haven't gotten to met the elder Wesley boys...men


I think we did get to see at least Bill at a dinner table scene before the Burrow


Spoiler



got torched


. He didn't have anything to say, however.

The more I think about where they're breaking the movie, the better I think it sounds. More dramatic and cliff-hanger-y. Although I wonder if that leaves them enough material for the 2nd half. We're going to listen to HP7 on tape as we drive off to visit my fam to refresh ourselves.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> I think we did get to see at least Bill at a dinner table scene before the Burrow
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My guess is that the second movie is going to be at least 50%


Spoiler



the Battle of Hogwarts.


 Much bigger than what Rowling wrote. Really when you think about it Rowling just had people


Spoiler



running back and forth a lot.


 The movie battle will be "Lord of the Rings" huge.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

"Half Blood Prince" left out a lot. I wondered if they shifted some of that to the upcoming "Deathly Hallows" I and II. I'm sure there are people who have only seen the movies and not read the books, but they must wonder about some of the details that don't quite fit together.

If HP ever hits Kindle I need to re-read them all, I am fuzzy on some of the stuff too since I read them as they originally came out.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, it's a while since I read them too. I wonder if they'll leave her mistake in too.


Spoiler



The bit of Deathly Hallows right at the beginning where Hermione says she's done a complicated memory charm on her parents to protect them and then a few pages later, when performing a memory charm on some death eaters, says she's never done a memory charm before.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Well it's easy to forget a memory charm.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Oh! And how about in Goblet of Fire where


Spoiler



Harry's wand meets Voldemort's and sucks out the last spells performed, in reverse order, but Mr. Potter comes out before Mrs. Potter, even though she was killed after him? And he said, "She's coming," which always made me wonder what she was doing--going to the bathroom?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> Oh! And how about in Goblet of Fire where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That was an error made in the early edition of the book, but fixed in later reprints.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOOHHHHHH. . . .that means the one that got delivered to my house the morning of release day is worth more!  Just like the other 100,000 (500,000; 1,000,000) with that error.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Well it's easy to forget a memory charm.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Well it's easy to forget a memory charm.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Hey, all you interested types. Here's the link to the EW article on the movie:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/08/12/harry-potter-cover/

What do you think will become of Rupert Grint's acting career? And what do you think of Emma Watson's new haircut?


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Concerning the


Spoiler



wedding


, in the scenes I've seen, it looks like it's in Deathly Hallows. During every Harry Potter weekend on ABC Family lately, they've been showing scenes from the upcoming DH. I don't know if the


Spoiler



wedding scene


 will be kept, but they've at least filmed it.

I didn't even catch the mistakes mentioned in the books in this thread. Going now to see if my copy (in which I waited in line for the midnight release) has those...


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> Hey, all you interested types. Here's the link to the EW article on the movie:
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/08/12/harry-potter-cover/
> 
> What do you think will become of Rupert Grint's acting career? And what do you think of Emma Watson's new haircut?


I do like Emma's new haircut. She needed to do something to move away from Hermione I think and it'll grow if she decides she'd prefer it longer again.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

They are probably going to break the movie at *insert some non existent part in the book here*. They have left out so much they are going to have to twist around most of the plot.


Spoiler



Like the Room of Requirements getting smashed in the 5th movie, does it still work because it plays a huge part in the seventh.


 ALso Dobby, are they just going to throw him back into the movies, or are they somehow going to have Neville save the day again?


Spoiler



And the locket. They were suppose to find it in the fifth one, not realize it throw it away, then the whole think with Kreacher comes out


. Not in the movie!

They have their work cut out for them, I say "Good Luck"


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Should be interesting.  I think the stopping point they have in mind is a good idea.

It's best not to get too hung up on what they left out.  Goblet of Fire is my fav of the books and they butchered it for the movies (not a bad movie, it just was cut so much).  At least them splitting DH they can add more into it.  They better not change the ending   as I loved it in the books.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't wait! 
I will go and see them when they come out, I will get the dvd's - to complete the set. I will also mutter and grumble about how much was wrong/changed/left out but I will love them just the same.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I think the splitting point will be a good one, and the movies will be good, as long as I constantly remind myself that these films have nothing to do with the book! At the last one, I sat with my teenage daughter and her friend. All they did was grumble constantly under their breath. "That never happened!" "That's not how that was supposed to go!" "What is THAT??"

Maybe I'll wait for the DVD. I did love the books.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I find this speculation (embarrassingly perhaps for some, but I feel no shame. I love the H.P. without regret) fascinating, my girlfriend The Waif and I are super excited about the film, and if you haven't seen this yet, you should check it out: http://blastr.com/2010/08/9-new-images-from-harry-p.php


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Warner Bros has just canceled the release of the 3D Deathly Hallows Pt. 1. They weren't happy with the conversion and refuse to release a shoddy version.

This is what Variety had to say.

Though the decision reps a financial hit to Warner, which will have to absorb whatever it's already spent on the conversion and forego tens of millions in box office from premium tickets, 3D pros see it as an important step forward in the evolution of the format.

For the first time, the argument goes, a studio has drawn a line, preferring no 3D to bad 3D. The hope is that now there will be more pressure to do 3D well than to do it everywhere.

"We applaud Warner Bros. for championing quality," said Barry Sandrew, founder and president of conversion company Legend 3D. "The only way to produce quality conversion is to allow for enough time."


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

jbh13md: Thanks for sharing the pictures those are great!!


Spoiler



Poor Hedwig, why they have to show her!?



Yay WB for having some sense, I wouldn't see it in 3D no matter how good it is, HP is not suppose to be in 3D in my head.
I am excited for this move, especially sense the trailers I have seen have not pissed me of yet. With past movies, the trailers showed something that was wrong...
Just a little over a month to go!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Even if the movies stray from the books a little, they will still be exciting - I am sure.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

caracara said:


> jbh13md: Thanks for sharing the pictures those are great!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ahh, I forgot we'd have to watch


Spoiler



Hedwig die.


 That bothered me more than anything.


Spoiler



When Fred was killed, I got so mad I threw down the book.


 And I do it everytime I read it.



geoffthomas said:


> Even if the movies stray from the books a little, they will still be exciting - I am sure.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Looking forward to it. The only movie that irritated me was Prisoner of Askaban. I enjoyed HBP, but oddly enough, it didn't work on the small screen when I watched the dvd.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I would think that they would have to includethe wedding scene, even if it is briefly. That is where Harry first noticed


Spoiler



"Grindewald's mark"/the DH sign on Xenophilius Lovegood's robes


. To me, that set a lot of things in motion in the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tigress780 said:


> I would think that they would have to includethe wedding scene, even if it is briefly. That is where Harry first noticed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, it's in there. Here's a photo. Not too clear.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I really shouldn't have read this thread - now I'm all excited again about HP


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MrPLD said:


> I really shouldn't have read this thread - now I'm all excited again about HP


Just a little over a month and I'm going to be at the first morning show. Can't make the midnight.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just a little over a month and I'm going to be at the first morning show. Can't make the midnight.


Ditto to that. And according to my little snake thingy, 1 month 1 week exactly! Can't wait


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ditto to that. And according to my little snake thingy, 1 month 1 week exactly! Can't wait


Let me guess. You're a Slytherin. 

A friend of mine went to the Wizarding World and sent me four house scarves and a beautiful new wand. Not that mine had a unicorn hair sticking out of the end or anything.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Any word on which actor is playing


Spoiler



grown up Harry


?

Or I am assuming too much thinking that scene will be in there?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

How old is Daniel Radcliffe now? Just put him in a grown-up suit and add a little aging makeup.

The first half of "Deathly Hallows" is the three main characters waiting and hiding. I'm not sure how that makes a movie. I think that's why they took so much out of "Half-Blood Prince" so they could shift it to DH 1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

swolf said:


> Any word on which actor is playing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Will Dunn is playing James Sirius Potter, so I have to assume the scene will be in there. I haven't seen anything about an older Harry, Ron, Hermione or Ginny.



R. Reed said:


> How old is Daniel Radcliffe now? Just put him in a grown-up suit and add a little aging makeup.


Dan is 21.



> The first half of "Deathly Hallows" is the three main characters waiting and hiding. I'm not sure how that makes a movie. I think that's why they took so much out of "Half-Blood Prince" so they could shift it to DH 1.


"It has finally been revealed at what point the two Deathly Hallows movies will be split: Voldemort's acquisition of the Elder Wand will end film 1." from The Leaky Cauldron. Lots goes on before then.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> The first half of "Deathly Hallows" is the three main characters waiting and hiding. I'm not sure how that makes a movie.


It didn't make much of a book, either. Much too long and drawn-out.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Several weeks ago, I saw some comments online from Daniel Radcliffe, and he and his costars will continue to play their roles in the epilogue portion, with the use of aging makeup.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Several weeks ago, I saw some comments online from Daniel Radcliffe, and he and his costars will continue to play their roles in the epilogue portion, with the use of aging makeup.


That makes sense. Seeing anyone else playing Harry, Ron and Hermione would be just to weird.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm sure they (the actors) will all be dreadfully pleased when this is all over.  Sure it's fun, it's very profitable, but I'd say by the 5th year they'd have been starting to get a tad weary of it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MrPLD said:


> I'm sure they (the actors) will all be dreadfully pleased when this is all over. Sure it's fun, it's very profitable, but I'd say by the 5th year they'd have been starting to get a tad weary of it.


They've been at it for 10 years. When Alan Rickman was asked if he would take on another series like this he said not unless they promised him a wheelchair and an oxygen tank.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They've been at it for 10 years.


Yes, though I was inferring that by the 5th they must have been started to get weary and the last 5 years have been probably more of a 'job' than much else. I can entirely understand why Mr Radcliffe went off to do other performances.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MrPLD said:


> Yes, though I was inferring that by the 5th they must have been started to get weary and the last 5 years have been probably more of a 'job' than much else. I can entirely understand why Mr Radcliffe went off to do other performances.


Agreed. I'm sure Emma felt that way more than the others. She really doesn't want an acting career. It took her quite a while to decide to do another movie. _Ballet Shoes_ is the only one she's made as far as I know.

Rupert and Tom have also branched out. Rupert has done four movies that I know of and I don't know how many things Tom has done. He's trying to start up a singing career as well as doing movies. The twins have done some TV work and so has Bonnie Wright. Matt Lewis seems to be content to sit in his recliner and watch sports.


----------

